# Elevated bowls?



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

we use one. love it. if you search "pet bowl stand" on amazon there are metal stands that will accommodate your existing bowls instead of buying one of the raised feeders that includes bowls- that will make it cheaper. just a thought!


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Good idea... I saw them at one of those discount stores yesterday for cheap and they were really cute but I never thought to keep the ears out of the food/water!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Wilbur5 (Jan 25, 2012)

I used to use elevated bowls; however, while researching Bloat and how to help prevent it, I found information that said elevated food bowls could contribute to Bloat.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

You can get special food bowls for poodles that have high sides to keep ears out. Snoods are also cheap. And neither risk bloat/torsion (emergency surgery and most likely death).


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Sorry, I am really confused about bloat. I never heard of it before joining this forum. Prior to that, I always though elevating the food/water bowl off the floor was better for the dog. Is bloat a problem for miniature and toy poodles too or just standards (Lily is a mini). And why does an elevated bowl contribute to the problem? I have seen and equal amount of info warning against using elevated bowls or for using them.


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

tortoise said:


> You can get special food bowls for poodles that have high sides to keep ears out. Snoods are also cheap. And neither risk bloat/torsion (emergency surgery and most likely death).


Why do raised bowls create a higher risk for bloat/torsion? And is there a specific height of bowl that is the issue?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I use elevated bowls at my vet's suggestion. Both of my dogs are potential bloat candidates since Lily is a standard and Peeves is a GSD. I have known my vet for twenty years and his new dog is a standard poodle (old one was a toy). I have a hard time imagining he would suggest it if he knew it increased the bloat risk.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

There was a pretty extensive study done at Purdue University on bloat. This website has a good summation of the major points http://www.crittersitextra.com/pettips/NEW_Purdue_Bloat_Study.pdf


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

The more I read about it, the more confused I get.:bulgy-eyes: Seems like everything I am doing is wrong. I put a lot of water in Lily's kibble because she doesn't drink, I feed only kibble, I feed her once a day, I started elevating her bowl and she eats quickly. Definitely need to discuss this with my vet.


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

One of the possible mechanisms proposed for the link between elevated food and bloat was that it might enable the dog to eat faster. Don't know if the study mentioned accounted for speed as well as a cross reference.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Based on looking at the linked article, it sounds to me like gulping lots of air because the dog is eating very fast and/or eating small kibbles could be a big part of the bloat story. Again, I know most people really don't like the idea of free feeding, but if you don't have problems with overweight dogs, free fed dogs never eat in a hurry or large amounts all at once. They are *never* that hungry. I suppose some people wonder how I use food in training if my dog isn't hungry enough to be very motivated by treats during training. I use high value treats like cheese and freeze dried liver, which since they are never in the bowl not given as freebies, are really recognized as something worth working for.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks Lilly! I was always confused if gaining weight wasn't an issue, why they need it put in meals. I do free feeding too, and I've never seen him gulp food down in a rush


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

There's also some good info on a Bloat "sticky" thread, if you haven't yet seen it.
http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/11388-gastric-dilatation-volvulus-bloat.html#post143668


----------

